# Shower head hose recommendations??



## Luna0331 (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a shower head hose that they recommend for washing dogs in the tub? Any to stay away from? I've been looking on amazon and they look to be around $20 so maybe there are cheaper ones out there I don't know about. Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I changed my shower head over to one with a hose precisely to help wash the dogs. 

Think if you stay with the more known and reliable brands you'll be good to go. And the longer the better for hose length so you can easily reach the dog and not have to keep moving the miserable pup to get it closer to the hose head.

Think a more compact head may work better to rinse...

Amazon.com: Shower Head with Hose, Chrome 5 Setting 72": Home Improvement










Amazon.com: Delta Faucet 75700 Universal Showering Components 7-Setting Handshower, Chrome: Home Improvement










Rather than 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Ana-Bath-SS5450CBN-Function-Showerhead/dp/B0043BEUXK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1356882721&sr=8-5&keywords=shower+head+with+hose"]







[/ame]


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know how much our shower head cost but it
has several settings. make sure the hose is long so you
can rinse underneath your dog. teach your dog to shake 
his body on command. when my dog is bathed in the tub
i place a large wet towel on the floor of the tub. when i ask
him to get in i support his rear end whe he's step/jumping in.
the bathroom floor is lined with towels. when it's time to get of the
tub i pull the shower curtain closed and tell him to "shake".
in the winter i towel him off in the bathroom. when it's summer
i give him a quick toweling and then let him outside. i also bathe
him with the hose outside in the summer. no towel dry must
of the time in the summer. i put him in the yard to air dry or
take him for a walk.


----------



## Luna0331 (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay thanks for the info. I will try one of those two shower heads.


----------



## jujude (Dec 10, 2019)

Luna0331 said:


> Does anyone have a shower head hose that they recommend for washing dogs in the tub? Any to stay away from? I've been looking on amazon and they look to be around $20 so maybe there are cheaper ones out there I don't know about. Thanks


Instead of buying hoses separately, I replaced an AquaBliss handheld shower head with long hose. 6.5 The FT long hose is great for bathing my large pets. Now it takes 10 minutes instead of 30 minutes to bathe the dog.


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

I know this is not what you are looking for, 
But for dog washing, we usually do it outside. 
These hose nozzles are great.... 
Both our dogs love water and the hose... and will try to bite the water... this nozzle is thick rubber and will not hurt their teeth or mouth if they get too close... 






Amazon.com: Bon-Aire Original Ultimate Aluminum Hose Nozzle ( Colors may vary ): Automotive


Buy Bon-Aire Original Ultimate Aluminum Hose Nozzle ( Colors may vary ): Nozzles - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

